# middle names for lewis



## ThatGirl

we have chosen Lewis for out next boy if we have 1

Lewis what second middle name will be william

our first son is alfie brayden robert william


----------



## bump_wanted

my brother is lewis william :) xx


----------



## CedarWood

Lewis Arthur William

Lewis Ellis William

Lewis Archie William


----------



## ThatGirl

anymore


----------



## hayley x

why not just Lewis William? just a question :flower: x


----------



## LunaRose

Lewis Benjamin William
Lewis Ethan William
Lewis Alexander William
Lewis Joshua William
Lewis Zachary William
Lewis Joseph William
Lewis Cameron William
Lewis Declan William
Lewis Samuel William
Lewis Riley William
Lewis Asher William
Lewis Henry William

xx


----------



## mandarhino

What about spelling it Louis? Much prefer that spelling and it is more unusual over here. 

Quite like sound of
Louis Declan William

using one of LunaRose's suggestions


----------



## BeesBella

My brother is Lewis Shaun Edward


----------



## louise1302

lewis evan?


----------



## Button#

Lewis Aiden William
Lewis Thomas William
Lewis Jamie William
Lewis Adam William
Lewis David William
Lewis Andrew William
Lewis Martin William


----------



## Panda_Ally

Lewis Jason??


----------



## ThatGirl

lewis is after someone

i quite like

Lewis Jacob
Lewis Nicholas or Nicholas Lewis


----------



## hayley x

Lewis Jacob is lovely :) x


----------

